# How do you make a therapist actually understand your situation and feelings



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

like the question asks how do you make a CBT therapist actually understand your situation


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

kidnap them, tie them up, withhold food, tickle them against their will, have them watch movies that show compassion for others and other movies that show great feats of strength, then test them for compassion. If not, let them go and find another one. There are a lot of good therapists out there.


----------



## OKdOut (Feb 22, 2008)

Easy.
Condense your life from birth to the present into a hardcover textbook and have your therapist study that textbook, because apparently if the textbook doesn't cover your particular circumstances, it's not relevant to a therapist.

Other than the above, you could make a list of 20 SMART goals (Specific / Measurable / Attainable / Realistic / Timely) and tell your therapist you would like to address each goal individually, in that way, he/she could be forced to address you and your unique needs.


----------



## OKdOut (Feb 22, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> kidnap them, tie them up, withhold food, tickle them against their will, have them watch movies that show compassion for others and other movies that show great feats of strength, then test them for compassion.


I think that's the exact method they actually use to hire therapists, but it's the one who still have no compassion at the end gets offered the job.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

OKdOut said:


> I think that's the exact method they actually use to hire therapists, but it's the one who still have no compassion at the end gets offered the job.


Wow, I must have struck gold with my therapist then, she's the exact opposite.


----------



## AnxiousIaM (Jan 14, 2010)

Most qualified therapists would understand. In all likelihood, they've seen worse than you.


----------



## happy (Feb 9, 2010)

If you feel like you need to _try_ and make them understand your situation I would think you need to find a new therapist.

How can you progress with this therapist if you feel as though they don't understand your situation?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^Yes. It's a shame that it can be so difficult. I have met a couple recently that are good. Maybe you could consider group therapy too. The paid groups are much better, the free groups are hit and miss. I think a number of people grow out of them, but they kind of teach you how a therapy group goes too. With some people, the groups would help them far more.


----------

